# Korean BBQ and diner recomendarions in New York City



## santirez19 (26 d ago)

Hi everyone, my husband and I have a child free night during our trip and wanting to go to a good Korean bbq place with his brother and girlfriend. Cote is booked up, any other recommendations?
Also looking for a good diner recommendation.
Thanks in advance


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

Do you want BBQ or would any Korean food work? 

If you want BBQ, Gaonuri is up on the 39th floor of a building on Broadway. The food was pretty good last time I went. 

If you want any kind of Korean food, and it's something you like a lot, Danji is a must. Hooni Kim takes normal Korean recipes and takes them up a notch using French techniques. The price point is a little higher than your average Korean place, but well worth it.

Full disclosure, I lived in Korea for over a decade, and I make a lot of my own banchan on top of making Korean at least 2-3 times a week.


----------



## santirez19 (26 d ago)

Thanks for the reply!!
any Korean food will be okay.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

For a good diner, check out the Murray Hill Diner, located at 222 Lexington Avenue. I think it is the best diner in the Northeast!!


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't know of any decent BBQ place this isn't always super busy, but I find Jongro great and dependable.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Just had an amazing dinner at Cote…keep trying…slots sometimes open up.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

…..


----------



## Denimukh (10 d ago)

Actually there have alot of korean BBQ and diner restaurants you'll find in NY city.
So let’s go ahead with the list of Korean restaurants in New York City that offer the most scrumptious meals.
Atoboy
ATOMIX
COTE Korean Steakhouse
Cho Dang Gol etc.
To know details about these restaurants check this article here 9 Top Notch Korean Restaurants In New York City


----------

